# I am on a list to get Evra a little sister



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

So we decided to go ahead and tell the Lowchen breeder that we would like to go on their waiting list for their next litter. 

I am being careful not to get my hopes up or get too excited because so many things have to go right in order for us to end up with a little naked butt next summer. Not only does the mating, pregnancy and birth have to go well but this time around we can't be flexible on the sex of the puppy, it has to be a female. 

Now if I keep going down this path dog-lifestyle wise with showing etc. I probably will be living with an intact male and an intact female one day. But I just don't feel ready for it yet, especially in the apartment that we are currently living in. I am worried about possibly becoming a grandma to LowchenXPoodle mixes if I take a male... 

Ugh I can't imagine that the hair texture on that mix would be pleasant. Although it would be preferable to the JRTxPoodle mix that I had a nightmare about... 

The breeder needs a female for their program. So as long as there are two females in the litter then I will be getting a new pup in the summer. So I am crossing my fingers but I won't be too surprised if it doesn't work out in the end. 

PS. The Terrier plans are on hold as we just don't know how long it is going to take us before we have a terrier appropriate home environment. But we still want to expand the pack so we are going to stick with athletic companion breeds for now.


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Congratulations what an exciting wait


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

that is exciting news


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Exciting news!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Congrats! I hope Mother Nature cooperates.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Congratulations! Does your breeder have an estimated time frame for the mating?


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Any anticipated puppy is SO exciting!


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Congratulations! Does your breeder have an estimated time frame for the mating?


The dam is expected to go into heat feb/march. They are still trying to choose between two sires.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Exciting times😃!


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

I know its bad decorum to ask about price in the first interaction with a breeder. But I think I took it a little too far because I completely forgot to ask about the price until AFTER weeks of interaction and in person meet up at a show, and after I had agreed to go on the waiting list... 😅

Luckily I was pleasantly surprised to discover that the price is on the lower end of the typical price spectrum for a well bred purebred in my area. Thank goodness


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

curlflooffan said:


> I know its bad decorum to ask about price in the first interaction with a breeder. But I think I took it a little too far because I completely forgot to ask about the price until AFTER weeks of interaction and in person meet up at a show, and after I had agreed to go on the waiting list... 😅
> 
> Luckily I was pleasantly surprised to discover that the price is on the lower end of the typical price spectrum for a well bred purebred in my area. Thank goodness


We all know the purchase price is a mere fraction of the overall price anyway🤣. But lower is better!


----------



## Looniesense (Jul 10, 2021)

Congratulations! I will anxiously await with you and look forward to seeing puppy photos in June/July.


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

I love poodles, I will always have a poodle. But one of the things that I am looking forward to with a Lowchen is not having to worried about the colour of the coat as the dog matures. All colours are allowed in the Lowchen standard and it is made explicit that there should be no preferences made in the ring. The only requirements are about the colour of eyes and nose with different colours. 

Many Lowchen puppies change the colour drastically as they mature. It will be fun to observe the change without worrying about it whether the change will be unfavourable for the ring. 

With Evra I am always worried about her black colour staying a good black. As she is becoming a show dog. When I am brushing her I am always going "please don't be turning brown, please don't be turning brown"

I don't have any colour preferences for the Lowchen. I actually find that as I get more involved in dog shows I get less concerned about colour. As long as its according to breed standard I don't care. There are just so many other things to worry about in a show dog. But it would be nice to have a non-solid colour Lowchen, just because that is not an option for an FCI poodle. Looking at the parents if I get a puppy from this next litter the chances are that they won't be solid coloured. 

Of course there are no guarantees that the Lowchen puppy will be show quality. Not breeder can make that promise when doing the picks at 8 weeks old.


----------

